# EXPATS WANTED!



## JoyDanie

Hi! My name is Joy and I have recently started my graduation project for my client The Bridge Theatre, Brussels. I will be researching the most effective way for them to connect Brussel through their cultural programming.
Whilst I am currently at the start of this project I am trying to get an insight in what it is like to be an expat (part of The Bridge's target group). That is why I am posting a survey and I would like to ask all expats from anywhere to fill that in. It would be an enormous help for me to come up with an idea that creates more connection anywhere!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScgtAvukrI6TMKUbFFQVcqDO0KWV8UdBPPyT9TadsRgB8XzhA/viewform 

Please feel free to share the survey within your own network. This will help me get more responses. 

Thank you!


----------

